# Leaving the aquarium light on or off?



## theblitz (Nov 2, 2011)

Should the light in the aquarium be left on 24/7 or should I turn it out at nights?

I have no idea!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

When you are not there, there is not a need to have it on. I would recommend a timer for it to automatically turn on and leave on 8-12hrs for times you are home.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jrman's right. Fish need a day and night cycle just like we do. Plus, leaving the lights on all the time (or for more than 12 hours at a time) is just inviting an algae bloom.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I turn mine on after I get awake in the morning (sometimes that can take a while haha) and turn it off right before I head up to bed.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Timers are a great benefit to a tank.This gives the fish a day and night cycle and helps keep algae at bay.If you have live plants it allows them rest.

Also you dont have to remember to turn them on or off.


----------



## theblitz (Nov 2, 2011)

Guy in the local shop (seemed to know what he was talking about) claimed that a UV light is not so good for the plants and would be better to switch to a more normal one. That's assuming I understood him correctly!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by UV light. If you want plants you'll need a light in approx 6500-10000K area. One of the grow bulbs in your lfs will work.


----------



## theblitz (Nov 2, 2011)

It's purple flurocent looking so I just assumed it was UV.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

theblitz said:


> It's purple flurocent looking so I just assumed it was UV.


Sounds like an antinic bulb. Used in SW tanks.


----------

